# BC Earthquake - 9 September 2011



## MED_BCMC (9 Sep 2011)

From: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2011/09/09/bc-earthquake-vancouver-island.html



> Earthquake strikes Vancouver and islands
> CBC News Posted: Sep 9, 2011 3:59 PM ET Last Updated: Sep 9, 2011 4:09 PM ET R
> 
> A magnitude 6.7 earthquake has struck of the northwest coast of Vancouver Island, officials at the Pacific Geoscience Centre have confirmed.
> ...


----------



## OldTanker (9 Sep 2011)

I didn't feel anything on the Saanich Peninsula.


----------



## dimsum (9 Sep 2011)

Apparently people felt it in the Comox Valley, but I didn't (I was driving.)  Took a quick walk-through of my place and nothing seems out of place either.


----------



## Sub_Guy (9 Sep 2011)

I felt it, at first I felt dizzy, then I noticed the light swinging above the dining room table.  The house shook for close to 40 seconds.  The kids were excited though, I told them Gozilla was coming.


----------



## Haletown (9 Sep 2011)

Nothing downtown Vancouver  . . . I was walking on Granville St at Robson at the time and we got a miss.


----------



## je suis prest (9 Sep 2011)

I could feel it in Richmond. No sound, but the building felt like it was moving for a few seconds.


----------



## medicineman (9 Sep 2011)

I felt nothing...but of course am living in Manitoba now  ;D


MM


----------



## krustyrl (9 Sep 2011)

Felt a little rumble and noticed the hanging fluorescent lights in the shop had a sway happeming. Others close by say they barely felt anything .


----------



## Ayrsayle (9 Sep 2011)

Nothing on the ferry from Vancouver to Nanaimo - took a phone call from the inlaws before I had even knew anything had happened.

Figured the ocean would work as a giant shock absorber anyway.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (10 Sep 2011)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I felt it, at first I felt dizzy, then I noticed the light swinging above the dining room table.  The house shook for close to 40 seconds.  The kids were excited though, I told them Gozilla was coming.


My wife's work place all felt the same, except for the single guy there.  I felt nothing either.


----------



## Brad Sallows (11 Sep 2011)

The reason most people didn't feel it was because it was the wrong time of day.  People are predisposed to feel the earth move in the late evening.


----------



## darkskye (11 Sep 2011)

I didn't feel anything and only found out by someone else telling me.

I was in Esquimalt when it happened.


----------

